# [recruiting] Open Casting Call for Atlantis/OPENRPG



## Sir Elton (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tagline:* Can you find the secret of Atlantis?

*Genre:* Sword and Science
*Period:* Another World
*Category:* Action – Drama
*Theme:* “Defending Atlantis while learning its secrets”
*Place:* Atlantis server, Atlantis game room.
*Time:* TBA,  Looking at Fridays as possible times.
*Game System:* BESM d20.

	The characters are teenagers who are living life in High School.  Nothing can ever be perfect!  Until a doorway in the high school swimming pool opened to another world, the world of Atlantis.  Atlantis, the fabulous civilization, is a world of high technology and exotic tastes and wonders and a living breathing society.  It’s the archaeological find of a life time!  The characters will be famous!  If they can bring back evidence of Atlantis, then fame and glory will be theirs.  But Atlantis is being threatened.  Will the PCs turn a blind eye and wait for Atlantis to be destroyed?  Or save Atlantis from invasion?  And what are the dzems?

<hr>

This is an open casting call for all those willing to participate in the most anticipated campaign in the history of Roleplaying!  _The Secret of Atlantis_ is a roleplaying campaign done in the vein of a T.V. series (that's why it is called a Casting Call).

Everyone begins as a student; with one level.  The dezms are mecha, and there will be an opportunity to learn magic.  Hold on while I post some design.

<hr>

*PRODUCTION DESIGN*​
Your high School Swimming Pool








​
<hr>

High School Life




Boys usually dress in suits.




Girls dress in sailor uniforms.

Other than that, the other aspects of High School Life usually apply.

<hr>

ATLANTIS




A beach on Oahu is doubling for an Atlantean beach, which is in New York State.

Some Atlanteans








​


----------



## kyloss (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds fun When can I setup an audition?


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 19, 2007)

We can right now.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like fun... too bad it's chat or I'd sign right up.    (time constraints make a set time very difficult for me.)  I don't suppose you are running anything else?


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 19, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Looks like fun... too bad it's chat or I'd sign right up.    (time constraints make a set time very difficult for me.)  I don't suppose you are running anything else?




If you are living in Salt Lake City, I can do a live game based on the same premise.  As a play-by-post game; I suppose it's possible.  Although I prefer Chat to play-by-post most of the time.

My group is usually chaotic with this game's times since I have two players, and one is very relaxed about time and the other is unemployed.  Meaning, for now, we can work around anyone's schedules.  For now.  Since I'm getting a new job.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, I live in Indianapolis - a little bit too far of a commute.  If my schedule ever regains any normality, I'll check to see if you are still recruiting.


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 19, 2007)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I live in Indianapolis - a little bit too far of a commute.  If my schedule ever regains any normality, I'll check to see if you are still recruiting.




Believe it, it depends as much upon you as anything, Goddess FallenAngel with-the-femme-fatale-avatar.  IF you desire your schedule to change, you have to be the kind of person that needs a normal schedule.  So, it's pretty much up to you really. 

We'll be waiting.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 20, 2007)

I had not realized this was a Chat game. I am still up for it depending on timing, I am available Sundays and Tuesday evenings regularly and alternating Monday evenings but other than those days I would have a hard time with being available regularly. If those would work for you I would most definetly still like to play if you would have me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 21, 2007)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I had not realized this was a Chat game.



That's because chat games are typically recruited for in the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 22, 2007)

And this is the best place to advertise them.


----------



## kyloss (Feb 22, 2007)

I actualy found this from your sig, Sorry.


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 22, 2007)

That's alright!


----------

